# 2011 Suzuki 500 KingQuad AXi....pros and cons?



## oneluckyhunter (May 11, 2004)

Hi everyone,
I finally found a KingQuad and am thinking of pulling the trigger on it tomorrow. Was just curious as to if I should buy it or not? I got the call frome the salesman today and my credit passed and he gave me the monthly payment quote and I told him I would sleep on it and let him know tomorrow. I was originally looking for a 750 but I think he talked me out of that. Every review I've read online has been good and the salesman seemed to sell it good too. The only better workhorse quad he said would be the Honda Foreman but for fun and work he recommended the KingQuad.
Does anybody have one and can help me decide? I am pretty sure I will buy it but am just trying to find people on here that have one or know how they truly are.
Thanks for any replies,

Dave


----------



## marcus619 (Jan 17, 2011)

Dave,

I have a 2008 King Quad 750 and love it. At the time I didn't know much about the King Quad however over the past three years I've been very happy with mine. To be honest I was looking for a 500 (and perssonally feel that a 500 is as much as anyone needs) however the price I got the 750 as a past model display model was far better than a new 500. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

Not sure about the new quads but i've got a 2000 Suzuki Quadmaster 500 and it still runs awsome! I'm sure the new ones are much better though. Good luck!


----------



## oneluckyhunter (May 11, 2004)

Thanks guys,
I actually picked up the new quad Sat. morning and am very happy with the purchase. The salesman told me the 750 is pretty much a racing quad and the 500 has the same amount of power for what I need it for. Can't wait to get it up on the trails in a couple weeks and see what it can do. Hopefully I get 10 hours on it quickly and can really try things out,

Dave


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

Congratulations! Nothing's better than a new toy. Let us know how it goes once you try it out.


----------

